# New Year's Resolutions



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay folks, it is that time of year again where we all need to make New Year resolutions and do our best to stick with them. Let's see/hear what New Year resolutions you all have, please don't be shy, just keep it within the rules of the forum. I will start, my New Year's resolution is:

Get my priorities in order and keep them in order, by keeping my focus on them.

Lately I have been a mess with trying to do/please everything/everyone. It has made me go downhill because I don't take care of myself, I haven't put God first, I have put my responsibilities last when they should be second. 

Here is what my priorities should be: God first, then my responsibilities, then me, then family and friends.

When I put God first, I do so much better with everything; but when I don't, everything falls apart. It happens everytime.

Now, how am I going to keep my focus on my priorities? Maybe follow a routine schedule each/every day, which has helped before.

So, let's see/hear your New Year's resolutions and how you will keep it/them this 2016.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Well I for one, am striving to be top ten in my class, I was 13 last year... And besides that dedicating a lot more free time to track because I'm good already and I can be a lot better if I practice more on my own than just at practice after school. And then a little bit pet-wise, to be more on top of water changes haha.


----------



## BabyGirl77 (Nov 2, 2015)

That is a good goal, bullseyejoey.


----------



## e048 (Dec 23, 2010)

My goal is to not have goals but just to let things happen


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

my resolution is to not be so nice to folks.....


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

lohachata said:


> my resolution is to not be so nice to folks.....



Nice one


----------

